# good start



## nidahotrapper (Sep 27, 2009)

well started my trapline this week.i found out setting more then one trap at a set pays off.since most ***** travel around in familys. post some pictures everyone of some good catches lets see what we get.


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

Great catch


----------

